# Krix and Sake's set shop ♥



## Sake (Nov 15, 2009)

▌▌WORKERS▌▌
Krix
*<not hiring>*

▌▌WHAT I CAN DO ▌▌​
- Avatars
- Signatures
- Banners
- Transparencies (depends on the image >__>)​

*Must have over 50 posts to request
~Sake: I'll take requests from members with less than 50 posts now, just make sure you credit me :3

*Be specific about the details. If you don't give me details, then don't bitch if you don't like the way your request came out D;
*Please don't rush me, I do have a life *cough* 
*Rep and credit. I'd appreciate it if you had a link to my shop. :3
*Turn off sigs. My internet is shitty, and you'll be making my life a lot easier if you _remember to hide your sigs_ when posting here :<
*Lastly, kindly refrain from spamming here.

▌▌EXAMPLES ▌▌​


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 15, 2009)

150x150 avatar of black star please, thank you.


----------



## Sake (Nov 15, 2009)

Takumi said:


> 150x150 avatar of black star please, thank you.



Sure


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 15, 2009)

Make it beautiful k?


----------



## Sake (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope you like eet~


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 15, 2009)

Amazing 
Thank you very much Sake


----------



## Sake (Nov 15, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## krome (Nov 15, 2009)

, please <333 No border on the avatar.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2009)

Can I have an Set out of this please?


thanks <3


----------



## Sake (Nov 15, 2009)

okita said:


> , please <333 No border on the avatar.





Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have an Set out of this please?
> 
> 
> thanks <3



I'll try and do both today. If not today, I'll definitely have them both ready tomorrow. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Tiff


----------



## Sake (Nov 15, 2009)

*okita*

Did only 1 avy, since you didn't want any borders. Also the stock was very pretty so I just added some light effects. <3





*Kelsey*

Sry bby, you'll have to wait a bit. I'll have the set ready tomorrow, k? <3


----------



## krome (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you~ pek


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats fine by me Tiff bby <3


----------



## Sake (Nov 16, 2009)

lol these suck and I have no excuse :<


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2009)

Tiff has made her own shop! Finally. 

Will request when I find a decent stock.


----------



## Sake (Nov 16, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Tiff has made her own shop! Finally.
> 
> Will request when I find a decent stock.



I somehow managed to install Photoshit without destroying my computer 

Kayy <3

also even though there's no image there, hide your sig missy


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2009)

Sake said:


> I somehow managed to install Photoshit without destroying my computer
> 
> Kayy <3
> 
> also even though there's no image there, hide your sig missy



You know you love it. 

Hid it. Sowwie.


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 16, 2009)

They dont suck missy  
And I love it


----------



## Sake (Nov 17, 2009)

If you say so :<

glad you like them <3


----------



## Sunako (Nov 18, 2009)

A pretty avatar , please. 
 or 

You pick. :3

150x150


----------



## Sake (Nov 19, 2009)

December said:


> A pretty avatar , please.
> or
> 
> You pick. :3
> ...



Okay


----------



## Sake (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd do both but I have to study for an exam >__>


----------



## Sunako (Nov 19, 2009)

^    x1000


Thank youuuuu !!


----------



## Sake (Nov 19, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 21, 2009)

Tiffuuu <3

Can I have an avaa please out of this;



Thanks


----------



## krome (Nov 21, 2009)

Requesting another . <333


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Tiffuuu <3
> 
> Can I have an avaa please out of this;
> 
> ...





okita said:


> Requesting another . <333



Sure thing~


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Yayy <333   .


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)

Tell me if you don't like it


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Ohhh they're great and adorable , thanks Tiff <333

EDIT: It says its not a Valid File when I try and upload it? ;___; I think its because its in a Bitmap File?


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)

I saved them all as PNG  How is it a bitmap file?


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Heres a Printscreen to show when I save it;


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)

That's weird, when I re-save them it's still PNG. D: Brb re-hosting them, maybe that's the problem...somehow...


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

Oki Smoki


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Kelsey (Nov 22, 2009)

They are PNG noww thanks Tiff <33


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## Krix (Nov 22, 2009)

pek

150 x 150 avatar of  please.

Ily. c:


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)

okita, I'm in a rush, so I really hope you like it because I can't fix it if you don't 







Krix said:


> pek
> 
> 150 x 150 avatar of  please.
> 
> Ily. c:



Kay, I'll do it tomorrow or later <33 Ly too


----------



## krome (Nov 22, 2009)

@ Sake - No, I like it~  Thank you.


----------



## Sake (Nov 22, 2009)

okita- I'm glad  I have time now though, so if you want me to fix anything tell me


----------



## Krix (Nov 22, 2009)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 24, 2009)

Tifflovelovelove,



Familiar? 
150x150 avatar. Limited senior size sig. NO text. 

Make it purdy like only you can. pek


----------



## Sake (Nov 25, 2009)

Pepper said:


> Tifflovelovelove,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why you 

Suuure<3


----------



## Sake (Nov 25, 2009)

I made the sig too small and then I was too lazy to change it /facepalm Tell me if you don't like it~


----------



## Pepper (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes me. 

It's great. I loff yoo.


----------



## Sake (Nov 26, 2009)

Glad you rike it~


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 26, 2009)

is this Titsfany?  pek

ava (& set if your willinq C

or

oorr

150x150.


----------



## Sake (Nov 27, 2009)

sweets said:


> is this Titsfany?  pek
> 
> ava (& set if your willinq C
> 
> ...



Yes it's me you ho 

I shall do eet~


----------



## Sake (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm really tired so no variations, hope you don't miiiind~







[didn't really like the stock for a sig, so I only made an avy with it. D: ]


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 27, 2009)

Sake said:


> I'm really tired so no variations, hope you don't miiiind~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JIZZ IN MAAAAA PANTIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 
you didn't have to do all of them but my dear gawd pek i love you <333

thank you and reppin for shizzle.


----------



## Krix (Nov 27, 2009)

Dude okay so you're awesome.

SET PLEASE <3

two sigs; 
*Spoiler*: __ 









two avatars;


----------



## Sake (Nov 28, 2009)

sweets said:


> JIZZ IN MAAAAA PANTIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> you didn't have to do all of them but my dear gawd pek i love you <333
> 
> thank you and reppin for shizzle.



I really liked the stock so I did all of them . Glad you like  <333



Krix said:


> Dude okay so you're awesome.
> 
> SET PLEASE <3
> 
> ...



Mmmkay


----------



## Red Version (Nov 28, 2009)

Type: Set
Avy Size: Junior
Sig Size: eh whatever looks good in a set.
Stock- 

Please and Thanks <3


----------



## Mαri (Nov 28, 2009)

Tiff  .

 Senior sized set (ava/sig)

Trans for the ava on her face. Whatever on the sig :3 .

I'll rep you 4 times sweety  .


----------



## Sake (Nov 29, 2009)

WB Ace said:


> Type: Set
> Avy Size: Junior
> Sig Size: eh whatever looks good in a set.
> Stock-
> ...



Sure, but turn your sig off 



Hestia said:


> Tiff  .
> 
> Senior sized set (ava/sig)
> 
> ...



I'll do it <3


----------



## Sake (Nov 29, 2009)

Sry I'm late Kristay, I had a fever yesterday :<


*Spoiler*: _sasuhina set~_ 








*Spoiler*: _naruino set~_ 








--
*Mari*

*Spoiler*: _plain-ass miku trans set_


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 29, 2009)

.

What a nice shop you have. I'll have to request here sometime


----------



## Sake (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks >w<


----------



## Red Version (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks I love them, (Set Sig/Avy) haha. + Rep Coming( :


----------



## Mαri (Nov 29, 2009)

Sake said:


> --
> *Mari*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _plain-ass miku trans set_



Cute!

Nice job! Rep/Cred when I use! 

EDIT: Taking off sig


----------



## Sake (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad you like Mari :3 [and turn your sig off ]

WB Ace- Ok, don't forget to credit~


----------



## Krix (Nov 29, 2009)

I love it! <3

The only thing is ~ For the NaruIno sig, can it be rounded border?  Sorry I didn't specify earlier... Thanks! ily!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Nov 29, 2009)

I would like to make a request 



Sig
Type: Trans
Text: None
Anything else: Keep the sparkles if you could


----------



## Sake (Nov 30, 2009)

Krix said:


> I love it! <3
> 
> The only thing is ~ For the NaruIno sig, can it be rounded border?  Sorry I didn't specify earlier... Thanks! ily!



I had to cut the sig a bit because I didn't save the psd file, hope you don't mind :<




basye said:


> I would like to make a request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, but you do know that unless you're using the kakashi skin you won't be able to see the sparkles, right? >__>


----------



## Sake (Nov 30, 2009)

I also left the white around them, if you want that removed just tell me.


----------



## Mia (Dec 2, 2009)

can I get an avatar from this one please? 


no borders ^^


----------



## Sake (Dec 2, 2009)

Мальвина said:


> can I get an avatar from this one please?
> 
> 
> no borders ^^



Sure thing <3


----------



## Sake (Dec 2, 2009)

If you don't like it, just tell me and I'll redo it. :>


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 2, 2009)

Imma defo get a sig from you Tiff.

Just letting you know in advance.


----------



## Sake (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol k


----------



## Femme fatale (Dec 2, 2009)

Kay, I'd very much like a set made out of this.



Do whatever you like


----------



## Sake (Dec 2, 2009)

Fosho         ~


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 2, 2009)

Bby <333

Set pleasee.



Just transed <3



Do what you want with this. 

Thanks bby.


----------



## Sake (Dec 2, 2009)

Okay


----------



## Sake (Dec 3, 2009)

Tell me if you don't like it~


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 3, 2009)

ffff oh bby.
i love you.
thanks a bunch <3


----------



## Sake (Dec 3, 2009)

You're welcome beautiful


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 3, 2009)

Your work is amazing! pek

Can you maybe make a sig & ava out of this?  It's a book cover so there is going to be text on it. Are you able to remove it?


----------



## Sake (Dec 4, 2009)

Aira said:


> Your work is amazing! pek
> 
> Can you maybe make a sig & ava out of this?  It's a book cover so there is going to be text on it. Are you able to remove it?



Why thank you :3

I'll do it


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh my god. I love you. I love you.

It's stunning!


----------



## Sake (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm really glad you like it  I had fun with it :>


----------



## Sunako (Dec 5, 2009)

please :> Make it pretty <3


----------



## Sake (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Sake (Dec 5, 2009)

stupid tree leaves or whatever they are  I'll VM you when you get unbanned


----------



## Morphine (Dec 5, 2009)

set plz



no color change, slight effects.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 5, 2009)

Tiff babe because I love you an your work could I have a couple of Ava's done please? 



and 



Thanksss <3333


----------



## Sake (Dec 5, 2009)

Morphine said:


> set plz
> 
> 
> 
> no color change, slight effects.



Sure :>



Kelsey♥ said:


> Tiff babe because I love you an your work could I have a couple of Ava's done please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay <3


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 5, 2009)

, plz. 

senior


----------



## Sake (Dec 5, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> , plz.
> 
> senior



Kay~


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 5, 2009)

Hihi 
I'd like a pretty set of these two, with an avatar around the guy's face on the left. I hope it's not too small


----------



## krome (Dec 5, 2009)

please~


----------



## Sake (Dec 6, 2009)

Quincy James said:


> Hihi
> I'd like a pretty set of these two, with an avatar around the guy's face on the left. I hope it's not too small





okita said:


> please~



Will do :>


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you Tiff pek. I will rep when my 24 Hour Block is over .


----------



## Sake (Dec 6, 2009)

Glad you like Kelsey <3


----------



## Sake (Dec 6, 2009)

No variations for now, I'm in a hurry :'D If you don't like how it came out all you have to do is tell me and I'll re-do it later :]


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks perfect. <3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 6, 2009)

fffffff <3

back from the dead. :I looks amazing .


----------



## Sake (Dec 6, 2009)

Aldo Raine said:


> Looks perfect. <3





December said:


> fffffff <3
> 
> back from the dead. :I looks amazing .



Glad you guys like eet~


----------



## Pepper (Dec 6, 2009)

TIFF love. You know the deal. Sig and ava.


----------



## Sake (Dec 7, 2009)

I forgot you only wanted avatar  You don't have to use the sig >_>;;







Pepper said:


> TIFF love. You know the deal. Sig and ava.



lovely stock


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 7, 2009)

Sake could you make a set and can you make the avy of Shi, make it look awesome please(do what deems necessary). Also could it be the same shape as I have now and also could it say sensor&medic in writing on my avy.


----------



## Sake (Dec 7, 2009)

Faraoh1 said:


> Sake could you make a set and can you make the avy of Shi, make it look awesome please(do what deems necessary). Also could it be the same shape as I have now and also could it say sensor&medic in writing on my avy.



Who's Shi? ;x Also, hide your sig please.


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Shi is the only white guy (i think)


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 7, 2009)

^exactly, Shi is the only white person


----------



## Sake (Dec 7, 2009)

Ooh, okay. I'll get to it then


----------



## Sake (Dec 7, 2009)

If you want any changes tell me; I saved the psd file :>


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Sake I love the set!


----------



## Sake (Dec 8, 2009)

Happy using and don't forget to cred :]


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Dec 8, 2009)

Heya Sake pek May I have this turned into an ava & sig? You'll get thanks from me in advance.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

Set please.
Avatar: 150x150
Sig: W/E looks good. 
Border: Rounded, dotted, and border. For the sig, I'd like one rounded and one like Stock: 
Additionals: Put "Legendary Reploid" on the sig. Also, give it a different background. Preferably something badass.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sake (Dec 8, 2009)

Aira said:


> Heya Sake pek May I have this turned into an ava & sig? You'll get thanks from me in advance.



Sure :3



Atlantic Storm said:


> Set please.
> Avatar: 150x150
> Sig: W/E looks good.
> Border: Rounded, dotted, *and border*. For the sig, I'd like one rounded and one like Stock:
> ...



What?  Aaaalso I think you gave me the wrong stock, haha. xD


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 8, 2009)

A border like  guy's avatar.
And sorry. This was the stock:


xD


----------



## Mish (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Tiff 

Can you make me an avatar with this:


Thanks <3


----------



## Sake (Dec 8, 2009)

If you would like something different do tell C:








Atlantic Storm said:


> A border like  guy's avatar.
> And sorry. This was the stock:
> 
> 
> xD



Oh okay x3



Mish said:


> Hey Tiff
> 
> Can you make me an avatar with this:
> 
> ...



Renren!  Sure~


----------



## Sake (Dec 9, 2009)

The text looks kind of crappy >__>;; I also made versions without it, so if you want them just tell me. Also if I remember correctly you also asked for a border like Faraoh1's sig, but it looked awful so I didn't upload it >__>. If you want it, well, tell me :>


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 9, 2009)

Can I have a set from this picture with effects and the text 'Vocaloid'? Thanks :3


----------



## Kek (Dec 9, 2009)

trans set please, avy of pink-haired.


----------



## Mikura (Dec 10, 2009)

Can you make me a avatar and signature out of this?:


Add awsome effects to the signature and avatar, like you always do. Because I don't want the backround to be white, as it is. I also want both signature's and avatar's line boders to be dotted.


----------



## Sake (Dec 10, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Can I have a set from this picture with effects and the text 'Vocaloid'? Thanks :3





Kek said:


> trans set please, avy of pink-haired.





Mikura said:


> Can you make me a avatar and signature out of this?:
> 
> 
> Add awsome effects to the signature and avatar, like you always do. Because I don't want the backround to be white, as it is. I also want both signature's and avatar's line boders to be dotted.



Sure thing :3


----------



## Sake (Dec 10, 2009)

adorable Crona is adorable <3


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks *rep*


----------



## Sake (Dec 11, 2009)

You're welcome C:


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 11, 2009)

I can has sig please? 



Do what you like with it bby <3 Make it beautiful 

Thanks <3


----------



## KohZa (Dec 12, 2009)

set please 



Avatar:150x150 
Sig:i want a version with my name on it and one without it.i want you to change the background also with something cool and dark-ish .


----------



## Sake (Dec 12, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> I can has sig please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ZexionAxel said:


> set please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are quite hard to work with, but I'll try guys ;x


----------



## Sake (Dec 12, 2009)

Normally I'd do yours first Alex, but the stock you gave me to work is difficult ;x  So I did ZexionAxel's first since it would take less time.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 12, 2009)

Could you make a 150x150 avatar out of this and maby add some nice effects to it? 
I prefer something romantic.


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 12, 2009)

Sake said:


> Normally I'd do yours first Alex, but the stock you gave me to work is difficult ;x  So I did ZexionAxel's first since it would take less time.



k bby


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 12, 2009)

avy request.



Like one of each face? Or fit both faces into one avy. Senior Size please. Solid border. Thank you. Maybe some lighting effects?


----------



## KohZa (Dec 12, 2009)

Sake said:


> Normally I'd do yours first Alex, but the stock you gave me to work is difficult ;x  So I did ZexionAxel's first since it would take less time.


coolio .thx sake .


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 13, 2009)

Okay Sake I need these pics as soon as you can because I am a presenter for the naruwards, could they all be 200 x 200 little graphics etc!

Gaara:



Naruto: 



Sasuke:



Kakashi:



Jiraiya:


----------



## Fraust (Dec 13, 2009)

Set request, mighty Sake. 



OR



Whichever you prefer to work with, is easier, you like more, etc. Transparent or not, do what you think looks best, please. Only thing I ask is that the sig has text similar to . Not the same font, but that glowy-ish effect if you know what I mean (unless of course you decide to do a trans).


----------



## Sake (Dec 13, 2009)

*Faraoh1, please turn your sig off* 



Eunectes said:


> Could you make a 150x150 avatar out of this and maby add some nice effects to it?
> I prefer something romantic.





AppleChan said:


> avy request.
> 
> 
> 
> Like one of each face? Or fit both faces into one avy. Senior Size please. Solid border. Thank you. Maybe some lighting effects?





Faraoh1 said:


> Okay Sake I need these pics as soon as you can because I am a presenter for the naruwards, could they all be 200 x 200 little graphics etc!
> 
> Gaara:
> 
> ...





Fraust said:


> Set request, mighty Sake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure ;>

_~housekeeping~_

Alexandritee
Eunectes
AppleChan
Faraoh1
Fraust

*-tell me if I've missed anyone-*​


----------



## Sake (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm...so not happy with how this came out v_v unfortunately that's the best I can do with it though.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks you Sake


----------



## Sake (Dec 13, 2009)

avatar of the other guy's face looked stoopid :I if you want something else done (like different borders etc) tell me~


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you, it's fine. 

What's wrong with his face?  It's hot. Thanks again.


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 13, 2009)

Sake said:


> I'm...so not happy with how this came out v_v unfortunately that's the best I can do with it though.



Amgz thank you bby<3


----------



## Sake (Dec 14, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Thank you, it's fine.
> 
> What's wrong with his face?  It's hot. Thanks again.



I didn't say his face looked stoopid, I said the avy of his face looked stoopid to me 

You're welcome 



Alexandritee said:


> Amgz thank you bby<3



You're welcome

_~housekeeping~_

Faraoh1
Fraust

*-tell me if I've missed anyone-*​


----------



## Sake (Dec 14, 2009)

I assumed you wanted little to no effects :/ Tell me if you want something else.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 14, 2009)

Avatar please, Sake


----------



## Sake (Dec 14, 2009)

Takumi said:


> Avatar please, Sake



HQ stocks are good for my soul <3


----------



## Fraust (Dec 14, 2009)

uhmazing

Repppp

EDIT: I'm embarrassed. I'm usually good with remembering to hide it. -_-


----------



## Sake (Dec 14, 2009)

You're welcome, but hide your sig


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 16, 2009)

lovely work Sake, thank you so much pek

will rep you when i can


----------



## Sake (Dec 16, 2009)

You're very welcome


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 16, 2009)

Can I have a set from this stock (senior ava: on the 3 girls at the top right corner & sig) with effects? Thanks


----------



## Sake (Dec 17, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> Can I have a set from this stock (senior ava: on the 3 girls at the top right corner & sig) with effects? Thanks



Okay        ~


----------



## Sake (Dec 17, 2009)

If those aren't the girls you wanted then apparently I can't tell the difference between left and right


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks it looks great  *rep*


----------



## Hawkeyes (Dec 17, 2009)

Sig
Senior Size


Top Left Panel
Solid Border
Add Effects

Thank you


----------



## Sake (Dec 18, 2009)

Will do :3


----------



## Sake (Dec 18, 2009)

Solid borders right?


----------



## Hawkeyes (Dec 18, 2009)

Sake said:


> Solid borders right?


 
That looks great, rep and link your shop


----------



## Sake (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks but turn your sig off, k? :3


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Sake , could I please have an avy. Could you make the backround black and just make it awesome. Could the shape also be a circle if that is okay.


----------



## valerian (Dec 19, 2009)

Two avas of the dude with the red hair. One with no border, and one with a thin white border, 150x150. Thanks. :33


----------



## Sake (Dec 19, 2009)

Faraoh1 said:


> Hey Sake , could I please have an avy. Could you make the backround black and just make it awesome. Could the shape also be a circle if that is okay.



Circle? You mean rounded borders like the one you have now, or circle circle? 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> Two avas of the dude with the red hair. One with no border, and one with a thin white border, 150x150. Thanks. :33



Sure


----------



## Sake (Dec 19, 2009)

*Faraoh1*



*Jotaro Kujo*
I assumed that by "thin white border" you mean a 1 pixel one :>


----------



## valerian (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes I did.  Thanks btw, they look great.  But could you remove the white dots? 

Edit: Can't rep at the moment.


----------



## Sake (Dec 19, 2009)

Sure, here you go


----------



## valerian (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks, I'll have to rep you later.


----------



## Krix (Dec 21, 2009)

Tiff. <3

.


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey Sake, I have repped you and I have a new request.


Could my avatar be of Shikamaru and his brass knuckles with two curvy corners and two straight corners with my black backround, and could my sig be transparent of the whole picture.


----------



## Sake (Dec 22, 2009)

Krix said:


> Tiff. <3
> 
> .





Faraoh1 said:


> Hey Sake, I have repped you and I have a new request.
> 
> 
> Could my avatar be of Shikamaru and his brass knuckles with two curvy corners and two straight corners with my black backround, and could my sig be transparent of the whole picture.



Sure :> Also your sig Faraoh1


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 22, 2009)

Done, and my sig was like 5 words max


----------



## Sake (Dec 22, 2009)

yes but it obviously won't be 5 words max anymore if you decide to put a pic there


----------



## Jze0 (Dec 23, 2009)

Transparency of this logo please... Btw first time here.


----------



## Sake (Dec 23, 2009)

Krix-   

Faraoh1- I assumed that by "2 curved and 2 straight borders" you meant this  








Jze0 said:


> Transparency of this logo please... Btw first time here.



Here you go :>


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you so much Sake, it is awesome!


----------



## Sake (Dec 23, 2009)

you're welcome :]


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 23, 2009)

Set please bby 


Just a trans of him and the rainbow please, junior limitations. 


Just.. surprise me with this.  I don't care what it's focused on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 23, 2009)

For: Sake
Set please
Size: 150x150 avatar and w/e you think will look good for sig
Text: Crest of Hope on sig and Hope on avatar
Border: Rounded

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Akainu (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd like a set.



Av: Use Akainu's face. Junior-sized. Single line border. 
Sig: As big as possible. 

Add a little effects. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sake (Dec 23, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Set please bby
> 
> 
> Just a trans of him and the rainbow please, junior limitations.
> ...





Atlantic Storm said:


> For: Sake
> Set please
> Size: 150x150 avatar and w/e you think will look good for sig
> Text: Crest of Hope on sig and Hope on avatar
> ...





Akainu said:


> I'd like a set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay       :3


----------



## Sake (Dec 24, 2009)

I had no idea what to do with your ava stock otl D;


----------



## Alexandritee (Dec 24, 2009)

Sake said:


> I had no idea what to do with your ava stock otl D;



Bby, I love you so much 

Thank you Tiffers  <3


----------



## Jze0 (Dec 24, 2009)

Sake said:


> Here you go :>



Thank you. 

*reps*


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi ^^
Could i get a set pleeease!!!
your examples are awesome!!!

So it will be avatar junior size, with a doted line around it (if you can do that please) and can the avatar be focus on the last panel of the picture please (the one where they are about to kiss ^^)

And the sig i'll let you surprise me *_* XD

Thanks a lot!!!!!!!!

STOCK:


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 24, 2009)

Set request.



Dotted border, Senior sized. Add any effects that look nice, but don't make it too dark.

Text: Havoc (maybe in some cursive writing?)

Thank you.


----------



## Hawkeyes (Dec 24, 2009)

Avatar Request
Senior Size


Similar effects as last time. Circular Borders. remove the view of his neck and focus on his face and hat. Make his eyes yellow like a Hawk.

Thank you


----------



## Sake (Dec 24, 2009)

darkangelcel said:


> Hi ^^
> Could i get a set pleeease!!!
> your examples are awesome!!!
> 
> ...





AppleChan said:


> Set request.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hawkeyes said:


> Avatar Request
> Senior Size
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmkay    :>


----------



## Hawkeyes (Dec 24, 2009)

If I may, can you make the effects color a darker purple then the color of my sig now, and the Avatar's only colors being black and dark purple?


----------



## Sake (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll try :>


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 25, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFU------


These are amazing.


----------



## Sake (Dec 25, 2009)

glad you like, atlantic storm :3


----------



## Sunako (Dec 25, 2009)

I can has ava? 
150x150

Remove the text above their heads & add sum effects.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 25, 2009)

Could you make a set of this with a 150x150 avatar of the snake
For the sig i would like if you add some nice effects for the background since it kind of empty. Could you also make the image regular signature size since it is very big.
Thank you very much


----------



## Sake (Dec 25, 2009)

December said:


> I can has ava?
> 150x150
> 
> Remove the text above their heads & add sum effects.





Eunectes said:


> Could you make a set of this with a 150x150 avatar of the snake
> For the sig i would like if you add some nice effects for the background since it kind of empty. Could you also make the image regular signature size since it is very big.
> Thank you very much



Sure :>


_~housekeeping~_

darkangelcel
AppleChan
Hawkeyes
December
Eunectes

*if I have missed anyone, please tell me*

Also sorry for the wait guys, I'm kind of busy these days :3​


----------



## Kek (Dec 25, 2009)

could i get an avy, and this resized (if needed) please?


----------



## Smokahontas (Dec 25, 2009)

hi there..
Can i ask for a set of this pic?
ava size and sig.

For the sig, i would like to remove the white background.. and you can apply your desired effects for both avata and sig..


----------



## Sake (Dec 25, 2009)

--





Kek said:


> could i get an avy, and this resized (if needed) please?



Avy of that and resizing of the same pic?

_~housekeeping~_

Hawkeyes
December
Eunectes
Kek
PinkHeartsYellowStars

*if I have missed anyone, please tell me*​


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you, Sake. It's wonderful!


----------



## Sake (Dec 25, 2009)

glad you like


----------



## Kek (Dec 25, 2009)

Sake said:


> Avy of that and resizing of the same pic?



Yes please.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd like a sig with this pic: 


I want it to say Sasuke x Sakura and then, _Please_ (_Please_ emphasized). Also, if it's not too much trouble, in small letters put art by Nami86 and sig by Sake, etc... 

For effects, I'd like it bordered and I'll leave it up to you to add any effects you think necessary to make it look nice and dazzled. 

Thanks so much and I can't wait for it to be done! Take your time though...


----------



## Sake (Dec 26, 2009)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> I'd like a sig with this pic:
> 
> 
> I want it to say Sasuke x Sakura and then,* Please (Please emphasized).* Also, if it's not too much trouble, in small letters put art by Nami86 and sig by Sake, etc...
> ...



please what?


----------



## darkangelcel (Dec 26, 2009)

Sake said:


> --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waaaa thanks sooo much!!! 
*_*
It's soo awesome!!
:

*Reps*


----------



## Sake (Dec 26, 2009)

^Okay~

*HAWKEYES*
If you plan on using these before you become a senior, tell me so I can resize them for you :>



--

*DECEMBER*


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 26, 2009)

Sake said:


> please what?



The word please. I want it to say "Please" on the sig, like as if Sakura is saying that to Sasuke. If you can think of a better caption for the fanart, feel free to use that. 

Sorry about the confusion. Will you be able to do it?


----------



## Aggressor (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey sake , could you please create a Kakuzu set. Do whatever deems necessary just make it awesome like usual.



And can the avy be of Kakuzu. Thanks Sake


----------



## Sunako (Dec 27, 2009)

CUTENESS <3 Thankyou~


----------



## Sake (Dec 27, 2009)

*~PLEASE READ THIS~*

I apologize for the wait D; Unfortunately, I have no internet atm and am using the library's computer. To those who have requested, I'll definitely find some internet and upload your requests so don't worry ; just don't kill me yet ><​


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 28, 2009)

Set request, and I can wait.



Avy of both faces.
Dotted border.
Text: "I only want to kiss you."

Thanks! Size is senior. Don't make the sig too small, because I love big sigs.


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 28, 2009)

hi sake. 

Think you could make me a set out of this? 

Avatar of this:

Sig of this:


----------



## Sake (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll take requests only if you guys can wait. as I said on the prvious page I have internet problems :/


----------



## Kizaru (Dec 29, 2009)

I can wait, take your time.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 30, 2009)

I still want mine done too.  Worth the wait...


----------



## Shizune (Dec 30, 2009)

Could I get a set of this?

*Spoiler*: __ 








150x150 Avatar of the face area.

For the sig could you take out most of the white (and especially the thing in the bottom left corner)?

Feel free to toss in any effects to make it look fabulous along the way. 

Also, mosdef worth any wait.


----------



## Krix (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi; Tiff [Sake] and I are very good friends, and since her internet is out; asked me to help her with these requests. <3

I'll do a few at a time; each time finnishing two posting them. <3 Hopefully you guys like them... 

*Upload on your own server too please, thanks*. 

Be sure to rep + credit the shop! 

*Eunectes*



*Kek*


----------



## Hawkeyes (Dec 30, 2009)

Set, Senior Size
Signature


Avatar, focus on Face and Hoodie


----------



## Krix (Dec 30, 2009)

Next Batch!
Rep + Credit
*Be sure to upload on your own server! Thank you! *

*DarkAngelSakura*



Added the credits there like requested.

*Aggressor*
There's ALOT of colors and activity going on in this picture; and it itself is just amazing; tbh. To add alot of effects would have ruined it.


----------



## Kek (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks Krix!


----------



## Sake (Dec 31, 2009)

My internet is back, for now at least. God knows when I'll loose it again; it could even be five minutes from now lol. Unfortunately until I go home [I'm on vacation for Christmas/New Year's] my internet will be shit and idk when I'll have it and when I won't. Big thanks to Krix, who is amazing and will be working here from now on <3

Since I have internet now, I'll take the remaining requests 

_~housekeeping~_

AppleChan 
Kizaru
Shizazzle
Hawkeyes

*if I have forgotten anyone, please tell me*​


----------



## Shizune (Dec 31, 2009)

Sake said:


> My internet is back, for now at least. God knows when I'll loose it again; it could even be five minutes from now lol. Unfortunately until I go home [I'm on vacation for Christmas/New Year's] my internet will be shit and idk when I'll have it and when I won't. Big thanks to Krix, who is amazing and will be working here from now on <3
> 
> Since I have internet now, I'll take the remaining requests
> 
> ...



Thanks! Like I said, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 31, 2009)

Sake said:


> My internet is back, for now at least. God knows when I'll loose it again; it could even be five minutes from now lol. Unfortunately until I go home [I'm on vacation for Christmas/New Year's] my internet will be shit and idk when I'll have it and when I won't. Big thanks to Krix, who is amazing and will be working here from now on <3
> 
> Since I have internet now, I'll take the remaining requests
> 
> ...


Thank you Sake for making my request


----------



## Hawkeyes (Dec 31, 2009)

> *if I have forgotten anyone, please tell me*



I have been forgotten


----------



## Sake (Dec 31, 2009)

Shizazzle said:


> Thanks! Like I said, it's worth the wait.





Eunectes said:


> Thank you Sake for making my request



Both of you sigs off, and Eunectes you should credit Krix since she made your set and not me. :>



Hawkeyes said:


> I have been forgotten



Sorry, added you~


----------



## Shizune (Dec 31, 2009)

Sake said:


> Both of you sigs off, and Eunectes you should credit Krix since she made your set and not me. :>
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, added you~



Alright, sorry about that.


----------



## Sake (Dec 31, 2009)

*APPLECHAN*





--

*KIZARU*





before I forget, HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone! <3


----------



## Sake (Dec 31, 2009)

*SHIZZAZLE*
The stock was very pretty and colourful, there wasn't much I could do with it :3 If I had added any more effects I would have ruined the picture. I also made a 125x125 version of the avatar since you aren't a senior member yet~


----------



## Shizune (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you! It looks amazing!


----------



## Sake (Dec 31, 2009)

^ you're welcome, but turn your sig off 

*HAWKEYES*


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks sake.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Sake!  And happy new years to you too.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like a set, please.  Do whatever you want, just work your magic.



Happy New Year.


----------



## yukito (Jan 1, 2010)

Can I have a set please? Senior-sized, no other specifications.


----------



## Sake (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll do both later :3


----------



## Sake (Jan 2, 2010)

*AIRA*
the stock you gave me was a bit LQ, so i'm sorry if you didn't think it came out good but that's the best i could do with it~





--

*AZN_FAN_GURL*


----------



## Mish (Jan 2, 2010)

set please Kristy or Tiff <3 



Anything you want for the sig
 an avatar of the girl on the far right  

Thanks


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 2, 2010)

stock: 

*Avvy:*
size: 150 x 200
border: whichever looks nice?
text: Tomochii-Chan
style: I'd like the avvy to be the picture of the girl. :] Maybe have her on the bottom of the avatar, if you know what I mean.. :x (can't explain..)

*Sig:*
size: w/e works.
border: same as avvy (Don't know what border would look nice with this pic :x)
text: Beautiful Suicide.
style: have some transparencies somewhere maybe? And some added effects like in this one?


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 2, 2010)

Tiff and Kristy team up!?

Epic skills combined pek

Set pleaseee.


----------



## Sunako (Jan 2, 2010)

~

pek


----------



## yukito (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks a bunch, Sake! It looks great.


----------



## Sake (Jan 2, 2010)

*Tomochii-chan, ren, hide your sigs !*

kristea and i agreed that she'd take the next request, but i don't think she'll mind [too much] if i steal ren's 

_~housekeeping~_

Mish // Sake
Tomochii-Chan // Krix
Femme fatale // Krix
December // Krix

*if i have forgotten anyone, please tell me*​


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh sorry! ><;; I forgot.. I haven't requested for a set in the longest xD
& thanks for the rep.


----------



## Krix (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll do your requests tomorrow; I'm currently at my friend's house.


----------



## Dalis (Jan 3, 2010)

Set please:
STOCK:

Avy:
-dotted border
-effect(anything you think is nice)

Sig:
-also a transparent naruto
-effect(anything you think is nice)



will rep and cred


----------



## Sake (Jan 3, 2010)

*turn your sig off*


----------



## Dalis (Jan 3, 2010)

^sorry. i forgot


----------



## Morphine (Jan 3, 2010)

for either ava 

sig 

don't remove the text please and solid white border for both.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 3, 2010)

Request for Sake.



Senior Sized. Can you get rid of the watermark? I will credit her since I know her and asked her already.

Dotted border.
Text: She's mine.
Avy of where Sasuke's hand is on her thigh.
Make it sexy. 
Size for sig: Make it big but not over size limits.


----------



## Sake (Jan 4, 2010)

_~housekeeping~_

Mish // Sake
Tomochii-Chan // Krix
Femme fatale // Krix
December // Krix
nanagonana
Morphine
AppleChan // Sake

*if i have forgotten anyone, please tell me*​


----------



## Mish (Jan 4, 2010)

Heres my new stock. :3

Just a Signature please


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 4, 2010)

Sake said:


> *AIRA*
> the stock you gave me was a bit LQ, so i'm sorry if you didn't think it came out good but that's the best i could do with it~




Aww.  It's my fault, I didn't notice it was LQ  But it's still good, so I'll take it for later use. ^^


----------



## Krix (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry I haven't gotten to mine yet. 
I'll get to it when I can; which won't be long ~ no worriesss!


----------



## Sake (Jan 5, 2010)

guess i'll take nanagonana and morphine's requests too since kristy seems to be busy

_~housekeeping~_

Mish // Sake
Tomochii-Chan // Krix
Femme fatale // Krix
December // Krix
nanagonana // Sake
Morphine // Sake
AppleChan // Sake

*if i have forgotten anyone, please tell me*​


----------



## Sake (Jan 5, 2010)

*MISH*



--

*NANAGONANA*





--

*MORPHINE*





--

*APPLECHAN*





don't forget to rep and cred guys :3


----------



## Mish (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 5, 2010)

Tiff, can you do mine? Kristy is busy studying


----------



## Sake (Jan 5, 2010)

@ren: glad you like it 

@cait: quite impatient, aren't you young lady


----------



## hellohi (Jan 5, 2010)

set pleaseee
:


150x150 for the avatar,want it kind of dream like, thinking of red/blue/indigo colors, centered around the left side of his face so you can see his bangs

effects, whatever you think would make it dreamyy, i'd just like portions of the picture to have "bright/high contrast" sections like in your ninth example. 



for the sig also a dream like appearance with the same colors/effects, but do whatever you think would make it look like an illusionist would be. also, somewhere on the sig write the words" byakuya of the mirage", anyway you'd think it'd look great:33

and of course don't show the tv logo

thankyou so muchpek

will cred and your repped already


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

^ your stock is low quality, i may ask you to change it if i can't work with it

EDIT: please change it. i tried, but the results are pretty horrible :/

_~housekeeping~_

Tomochii-Chan // Krix
Femme fatale // Krix
December // Krix
hellohi // Sake

*if i have forgotten anyone, please tell me*

IF KRIX IS DOING YOUR REQUEST, BE PATIENT. APPARENTLY SHE'S BUSY, BUT SHE SAID SHE WILL GET TO THEM ASAP, SO DON'T BUG HER. IF A WEEK HAS PASSED AND SHE HASN'T GOT THE CHANCE TO DO THEM, THEN I WILL SO JUST BE A BIT PATIENT PLEASE :3​


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow buisness is getting good. Sake could I please have a set of this picture:

I like the picture, I'm still a bit iffy on the backround. So pretty much anything that you think will make it look good, thanks


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't do patience


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 6, 2010)

Awehh.. I hope it doesn't take too long cause I won't be able to have a 200 x 150 avatar for a while..


----------



## hellohi (Jan 6, 2010)

Sake said:


> ^ your stock is low quality, i may ask you to change it if i can't work with it
> 
> EDIT: please change it. i tried, but the results are pretty horrible :/



nooooo



Well how about this? 

same effects as my post above,150x150 avatar, etc. and can you add a background maybe? idk through transparency or select by color but anything that makes it stand out, whatever you think is best

and somewhere on the sig have the name" Llednar Twem"


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Sake. pek


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Wow buisness is getting good. Sake could I please have a set of this picture:
> 
> I like the picture, I'm still a bit iffy on the backround. So pretty much anything that you think will make it look good, thanks : )



mkay~



Femme fatale said:


> I don't do patience



i might do it in a few months

if i'm not too busy watching flapjack

we'll see 



Tomochii-Chan said:


> Awehh.. I hope it doesn't take too long cause I won't be able to have a 200 x 150 avatar for a while..



as it says in the first page, *don't rush me*, i have a life. kristy has a life too. she's making graphics because she enjoys doing it, not because she _has_ to, and it's rude to tell her to "hurry up" especially if she's studying. she'll get to your requests asap, so just be patient 



hellohi said:


> nooooo: argh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's even worse  i'll _try_ 



AppleChan said:


> Thanks Sake. pek



you're welcome <3


----------



## hellohi (Jan 6, 2010)

Sake said:


> that's even worse  i'll _try_





well, i really liked the first pic i gave you and if all else fails what about this?

or is it of insufficient quality too?

lol, sorry, i'm more skilled in video editing than graphics design/editing and thought the first pic was good quality


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh and Sake click on the image so you can get the bigger size of it. Thanks again


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

hellohi said:


> well, i really liked the first pic i gave you and if all else fails what about this?
> 
> or is it of insufficient quality too?
> 
> lol, sorry, i'm more skilled in video editing than graphics design/editing and thought the first pic was good quality



too late, already finished yours >







Aggressor said:


> Oh and Sake click on the image so you can get the bigger size of it. Thanks again



yeah i'm not a dA noob :3


----------



## hellohi (Jan 6, 2010)

Sake said:


> too late, already finished yours >



and you said it would look horrible

it looks amazing!!!pek

one thing though..i said "llednar twem"..you put llendar twen lol. ya see, its a backwards version of the name Mewt Randell from FFTA. But i'll take it, don't want you to do all that work over again..unless somehow you can change it to llednar twem without doing all the work over again


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you Sake


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

hellohi said:


> and you said it would look horrible
> 
> it looks amazing!!!pek
> 
> one thing though..i said "llednar twem"..you put llendar twen lol. ya see, its a backwards version of the name Mewt Randell from FFTA. But i'll take it, don't want you to do all that work over again..unless somehow you can change it to llednar twem without doing all the work over again



ahahaha

it seems i have reading problems . unfortunately i have to redo it, but it wasn't that hard so i'll be done in a while~



Aggressor said:


> Thank you Sake



you're welcome but what did you do to it


----------



## hellohi (Jan 6, 2010)

Sake said:


> ahahaha
> 
> it seems i have reading problems . unfortunately i have to redo it, but it wasn't that hard so i'll be done in a while~
> 
> ...



thank youpek

and what did he do to it


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 6, 2010)

I loved everything about it except the pink and then I tried redesigning it and it ended up like this(which is the best I could do). If you could take the pink out please, it would be greatly appreciated?


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

hellohi said:


> thank youpek
> 
> and what did he do to it



mkay, the double dotted border one looks different, but that's because instead of redoing the whole thing I removed the text with the smudge tool :B





Aggressor said:


> I loved everything about it except the pink and then I tried redesigning it and it ended up like this(which is the best I could do). If you could take the pink out please, it would be greatly appreciated?



took away as much as i could :I


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks it looks great


----------



## Sake (Jan 6, 2010)

glad you like


----------



## hellohi (Jan 7, 2010)

It look's amazing, thanks


----------



## Sake (Jan 7, 2010)

you're welcome~


----------



## Krix (Jan 7, 2010)

*TOMOCHII - CHAN*


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Jan 7, 2010)

wahh ~~ THANK YOU!


----------



## Sake (Jan 8, 2010)

kristea returns!

_~housekeeping~_

Femme fatale // Krix
December // Krix

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me*​


----------



## Krix (Jan 8, 2010)

*CAIT*


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 8, 2010)

Lovely Kristy 

worth the wait


----------



## Pepper (Jan 9, 2010)

Tiff, this is for you because I saw how nice Vanity turned out,


*Spoiler*: __ 








or



Just an ava. Focus like 

Will rep ?w?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2010)

Please:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee62/PinkCynic/6a00d8341c630a53ef012876ac9568970c-.jpg




Use this stock to make an avatar and sig set

Both as big as possible

Give them borders

Don't shrink the avy down so it looks crappy

If possible, make the crab pink instead of red

Thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 9, 2010)

set request for Krix <3 (or Titfany - aaa mean Sake is good too )

text: Sweets


----------



## Sake (Jan 9, 2010)

^ fuck you 

_~housekeeping~_

December // Krix
Pepper // Sake
The Pink Ninja // Sake
sweets // Krix

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me*​


----------



## Sake (Jan 9, 2010)

*PEPPER*
loved the pics, so i did both


----------



## Sake (Jan 9, 2010)

*THE PINK NINJA*
tried not to shrink the crab a lot


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 10, 2010)

Sig and Ava set, please.

Stock:

Sig Text: In War, Victory...In Peace, Vigilance...In Death, Sacrifice...

Size: Senior Member size

Other: Just give it a dark tone, please give both the Ava and Sig borders, and other then that suprise me.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 10, 2010)

Hiya, could you please make a set out of this please? 



Will of course rep and cred when I use it ^^


----------



## Sake (Jan 10, 2010)

Cabbage Cabrera said:


> Sig and Ava set, please.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





ChaosWeaver said:


> Hiya, could you please make a set out of this please?
> 
> 
> 
> Will of course rep and cred when I use it ^^



i'll do these~


----------



## Sake (Jan 12, 2010)

*CABBAGE CABRERA*





*CHAOSWEAVER*


----------



## Chaos (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks

It's gorgeous pek

Will rep now and tomorrow and some more if I remember, and cred when I use it (will be quite fast, I can assure you)


----------



## Sake (Jan 12, 2010)

you're very welcome, but turn your sig off please


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 12, 2010)

Tifffff. :33

I'm sorry, I know junior avs are hard to deal with ;_____;



Av please. Surprise me, dahling. 

<3


----------



## Sake (Jan 12, 2010)

not at all, just a lil less space to work with :3

mind telling me who that is? i've been seeing her everywhere lately~


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 12, 2010)

It's Bayonetta from the game 'Bayonetta.' She's an epic witch.


----------



## Chaos (Jan 12, 2010)

Sake said:


> you're very welcome, but turn your sig off please



Sorry, I forgot x]


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Sake, could I please have a set of this pic. Do whatever I'm sure it will look good, here it is:
Thanks


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 12, 2010)

Sig set request: 

this pic: 

I want the pic to be changed to a more red/black theme, such as the lingerie being changed to red or black and then the background and effects also being red or black or along those lines.

I'd like the text to say "What a Beautiful Disaster", "Fanart by Nami86", and "sig by (whoever does it)". 

Rep and cred, of course. Thanks!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2010)

Heya DEAR Sake =p
would you kindley do me an avatar and a small sig with this image plz?


cheers :3


----------



## Bleach (Jan 12, 2010)

Ima request a set 

*Stock: *
*Text: *Wd0 
*Size: *Any for sig but senior for avy 

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Sake (Jan 13, 2010)

i'll do all of them  krix may take any request she wants, she'll just repost the housekeeping list :3

_~housekeeping~_

December // Krix
sweets // Krix
Alexandritee // Sake
Aggressor // Sake
DarkAngelSakura // Sake
Suigetsu // Sake
Bleach // Sake

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me~*​


----------



## Sake (Jan 13, 2010)

*ALEXANDRITEE*


----------



## Alexandritee (Jan 13, 2010)

Sake said:


> *ALEXANDRITEE*



Thank you so much bby.


----------



## Sake (Jan 14, 2010)

^ you're welcome love 

*AGGRESSOR*


----------



## Aggressor (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you so much, looks awesome!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2010)

Sake said:


> *PEPPER*
> loved the pics, so i did both



So gorgeous. And even a tougher choice. `_?


----------



## Sake (Jan 15, 2010)

glad you two like :3 

--

*requests might take a bit longer- a day or two maybe -because i'm really sick right now. don't worry though, i'm working on them ;w;*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 15, 2010)

I would like a set from this 


I don't have any specific request on what you do with it, I give ya full creative powhas so ya can be as creative as ya wants


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 15, 2010)

150x200 curved ava plOx. 

Semi darker effects added would be appreciated, but since it's a lightly colored pic, it's fine if you can't do it.


----------



## Sake (Jan 16, 2010)

^ will do :3

_~housekeeping~_

December // Krix
sweets // Krix
DarkAngelSakura // Sake
Suigetsu // Sake
Bleach // Sake
Chaos Theory // Sake
Aldo Raine// Sake

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me~*​


----------



## Krix (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay, I'm back.  I'll get my requests done later today. Sorry, December and sweets. :3


----------



## Sake (Jan 17, 2010)

*DARKANGELSAKURA*


----------



## Bleach (Jan 17, 2010)

Excuse me Sake but I have a question !

If you haven't started on my request yet, is it ok if I change my stock ?

xD!


----------



## Yuuka (Jan 17, 2010)

Would like a set, if you don't mind.(:

Avatar: 125x125 Centered on her face with round edges
Sig: Just make the edges round

Thanks in advance.(:


----------



## Sake (Jan 18, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Excuse me Sake but I have a question !
> 
> If you haven't started on my request yet, is it ok if I change my stock ?
> 
> xD!



i don't mind, go ahead and change it :]


----------



## Sake (Jan 18, 2010)

*SUIGETSU*
i like how these came out


----------



## Bleach (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok thanks I changed it in my original post :]!


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 18, 2010)

OMG! THIS SET IS JUST BEAUTIFUL! thank you so much :3


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 18, 2010)

Could you please make this image:



a 150x150 size avvie, focused on her? I'd like it in a square.

Thanks.


----------



## Shizune (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi again! I loved the Tsunade set you gave me, but I've figured out it's best not to display character bias so openly, so I'm back for more.

Avvy of this


A 125x125 pic of either of the head shots please. Other thank that, just work your magic!

And a siggy of this


Again, no preferences, I know I can trust you to make it lovely.


----------



## Sake (Jan 19, 2010)

i'll take missy 

_~housekeeping~_

December // Krix
sweets // Krix
Bleach // Sake
Chaos Theory // Sake
Aldo Raine// Sake
Twinnet // Sake
Missy // Sake
Shizazzle

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me~*​


----------



## Sake (Jan 19, 2010)

*BLEACH*


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2010)

Sake said:


> *BLEACH*



Omg ty that's so damn awesome


----------



## Sake (Jan 19, 2010)

^happy using :3

*CHAOS THEORY*


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jan 19, 2010)

Sake said:


> ^happy using :3
> 
> *CHAOS THEORY*



Awesome 

I would give you some rep but yous haz it disabled 

But I will give you props when I use


----------



## Sake (Jan 19, 2010)

just so you know, you can still give rep even when i have it disabled  i don't mind though as long as you cred~


----------



## Emily (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey, um, I'd like a set. 


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 






- This is hard to make transparent because of the hair and stuff, so no to that if possible.
- Text: "Now I know your heart, I know your mind
You don't even know you're being unkind" (small text)




*Spoiler*: _avy_ 






- Senior size.
- No text.




Oh and I don't want it dark... Credit, rep and a link to the shop will be all given of course.


----------



## Sake (Jan 20, 2010)

i'm guessing krix is still busy since she hasn't gotten to her requests yet, so i'll be taking shizazzle, twinnet and emily, sorry guys

_~housekeeping~_

December // Krix
sweets // Krix
Aldo Raine// Sake
Twinnet // Sake
Missy // Sake
Shizazzle // Sake
Emily // Sake

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me~*​


----------



## Sake (Jan 20, 2010)

*ALDO RAINE*


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2010)

WORK FASTER


----------



## Sake (Jan 20, 2010)

don't rush me or instead of your set you'll get a neg


----------



## Emily (Jan 20, 2010)

Don't do eet Shiz, they gonna be mad


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 20, 2010)

Sake said:


> *ALDO RAINE*



Thanks!


----------



## Shizune (Jan 20, 2010)

I would never rush you, Sake, you wonderful, gorgeous person.


----------



## Sake (Jan 21, 2010)

Hawkeyes said:


> Avatar, Senior Size
> I would like The Avatar colored and here is a reference page
> 
> 
> ...



i don't do manga colorings, sorry


----------



## Sake (Jan 21, 2010)

*TWINNET*
wasn't sure what you wanted, so i made a 2 versions, with and without effects


----------



## Femme fatale (Jan 21, 2010)

avatars plzzz


----------



## Sake (Jan 21, 2010)

okay you tennant tard


----------



## Emily (Jan 21, 2010)

Oo omg, is it my turn next?


----------



## Sake (Jan 21, 2010)

no, but it will be soon enough so be patient


----------



## Sake (Jan 22, 2010)

*MISSY*


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't rush Sake, she does her job really well and it's worth the wait.

Just avies, Sake. 







And the text for the last avy: Yes, father. 
Senior
And border, I guess solid or no border. Whichever looks better.


----------



## Sake (Jan 22, 2010)

thx applechan~ :'D

i'll get to it soon :]


----------



## Sake (Jan 22, 2010)

*SHIZAZZLE*


----------



## Shizune (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you so much. It's amazing!


----------



## The Duchess (Jan 22, 2010)

Sake said:


> *MISSY*


Thanks!


----------



## Kek (Jan 22, 2010)

Could I get a set? Preferably a trans set, or if you think it could use some effects instead, with an avy of pink-hair. Thanks.


----------



## Sake (Jan 23, 2010)

^will do :3

_~housekeeping~_

December // Krix
sweets // Krix
Emily // Sake
Femme fatale // Sake
AppleChan // Sake
Kek // Sake

*if i have missed anyone, please tell me~*​


----------



## Sake (Jan 23, 2010)

*KEK*
since kek's request was very, very easy i did it first. i find no reason to make him/her wait for something as easy as a trans set


----------



## Kek (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you! 

would it be too much trouble for a border on the avy? i feel kinda guilty asking since i got mine before everyone else though...


----------



## Mio (Jan 23, 2010)

I would like you to give this a nice fitting border, my current self-made one looks like crap! I will leave it to how it looks to your great art skills! 




This is sig size

*Spoiler*: __ 








Here is the original size if you need it

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sake (Jan 23, 2010)

^ effects or no effects?

@kek: don't feel guilty, here you go :]


----------



## Kek (Jan 23, 2010)

thank you Sake :3


----------



## Mio (Jan 24, 2010)

Sake said:


> ^ effects or no effects?


Hmm, I don't know about effects. The colouring looks great on it as it is but if you can make it look any better then it's a yes!


----------



## Sake (Jan 24, 2010)

i'll just make a version with and without effects and you can use the one you prefer then :]


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 24, 2010)

please.

Ava - Of his face please. 125x125 and 150x150.

Don't make the sig too big, I don't really like big sigs. Effects and stuff are up to you.


----------



## Sake (Jan 25, 2010)

^ your stock is kinda LQ, but i'll try mkay?

*EMILY*





--

*FEMME FATALE*
i...didn't really like the third stock you gave me cait v_v i can make you an avatar with it if you insist on having it though; but it won't look that good



--

*APPLECHAN*


----------



## Sake (Jan 25, 2010)

*MIO*


----------



## Mio (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow Sake, thanks alot!!

You made me so many different awesome ones that now im undecided which to choose! 

Thanks again.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Sake.  I especially love the last one.


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 25, 2010)

Avatar and sig request!


*Spoiler*: __ 





I would like the top 5 squares as my sig and the one with him doing the peace sign as my avatar. If you can make the avatar 150x150 without losing to much quality then do it! as for specifics you can do whatever you like. I like your sig style so I trust you!


----------



## Sake (Jan 26, 2010)

^please turn your sig off, and i'm really not sure if i can work with the stock you gave me. i'll try though :>


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 26, 2010)

Oops, sorry about the sig, I haven't requested anything in a while. Also don't go through any hassle, if it's difficult to work with just scrap it.


----------



## Sake (Jan 26, 2010)

it happens, and yeah the stock is just too small for me to work with :< if you could give me another stock then that would be fine though.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 26, 2010)

sig please


----------



## Sake (Jan 26, 2010)

mkay             :3


----------



## Biscuits (Jan 26, 2010)

Try this again? 

Set request.


----------



## Sake (Jan 27, 2010)

^ that's better x3

*FUJIOKA*


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 27, 2010)

Sake said:


> ^ that's better x3
> 
> *FUJIOKA*



Love it, thanks Sake.


----------



## Mai (Jan 28, 2010)

Set please 


150x150 avatar, dotted borders for both. 
Simple or with effects, Thanks <3


----------



## Kek (Jan 28, 2010)

Could I get some avys? One of the image in the top left-hand corner, and one of the image in the bottom right-hand corner. 

And a sig of this:


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jan 28, 2010)

Request: Set
Avatar: 125x125 (Could you make a senior one for when I reach 1,000 posts? I may still plan to use it)


Make it prettyful. :33

*turns off signature* >_> Oops.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 28, 2010)

Could I have a couple of Avas?




Both Either Dotted/Rounded/Both Together.
I dont mind <3

Thanks :33


----------



## Cala (Jan 28, 2010)

Request: Sig and av. 

Image: 

Text: Gundam Wing

Junior sizes, please, since I'm not becoming senior anytime soon.

I can't think of any other specifics.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd like a 150x200 animated ava that goes back and forth between the two stocks. Maybe in a shaking motion? Not sure, whatever you can do. If you can do it at all. Any effects that you do other then that is up for you to decide.


----------



## Sake (Jan 29, 2010)

i'll get to them soon guys :]


----------



## Sake (Jan 29, 2010)

*BISCUITS*





--

*MORPHINE*



_~housekeeping~_

Mai // Sake
Kek // Sake
Aira // Sake
Kelsey♥ // Sake
Cala // Sake
Aldo Raine // Sake

*please tell me if i have forgotten anyone :]*​


----------



## Kek (Jan 29, 2010)

Hopefully I can get this in before you start my request.

For my avys, would it be possible to make them like this icon, with colors? ^^;


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 30, 2010)

Can anyone do me a Michael Jackson This Is It set?
It can be anything.
:3


----------



## Sake (Jan 30, 2010)

@kek: i'll see what i can do :>

@hazelnut: you have to give me stock to work with, and turn your sig off.


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh yar sorry.


Just some pic's you can work from:
Any effects or whatsoever, don't mind, i'm such a big fan of MJ and that film so yeah.


----------



## Sake (Jan 31, 2010)

i'll add you to the list; just one thing: you want me to make sets from all of them?

*MAI*
is that arthur/kiku?


----------



## Mai (Jan 31, 2010)

Sake said:


> *MAI*
> is that arthur/kiku?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yes yes it is 

Those look really lovely, thanks Sake <3


----------



## Sake (Jan 31, 2010)

you're welcome


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 31, 2010)

Sake said:


> i'll add you to the list; just one thing: you want me to make sets from all of them?



No it's fine just choose any you think is the best to do a set from, i don't mind and thanks :33


----------



## Sake (Jan 31, 2010)

sig off hazelnut 

_~housekeeping~_

Kek // Sake
Aira // Sake
Kelsey♥ // Sake
Cala // Sake
Aldo Raine // Sake
Hazelnut // Sake

*please tell me if i have forgotten anyone :]*​


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 31, 2010)

Why teh hell do i keep forgetting? Bloody hell >.<


----------



## yukito (Jan 31, 2010)

^I think you forgot again. XD

Hay guys. I'd love a set out of this: 
[Just got the artist's permission if you need to see it. ]

Senior-sized. I trust your judgment with it.


----------



## Odoriko (Jan 31, 2010)

Yup i'm really sorry i'm going to try to remember from now on.


----------



## Mihawk924 (Jan 31, 2010)

so am i allowed to order here or not >.> first post is confusing...

also how do i credit?


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2010)

^ You can request but you *have* to credit once she has made the Ava/Sig.
You credit by putting something like;
_"Ava By Sake"_ or something in you're sig


----------



## Sake (Jan 31, 2010)

azn_fan_gurl said:


> ^I think you forgot again. XD
> 
> Hay guys. I'd love a set out of this:
> [Just got the artist's permission if you need to see it. ]
> ...



prettiful stock is prettiful <3



Hazelnut said:


> Yup i'm really sorry i'm going to try to remember from now on.



please do 



Mihawk924 said:


> so am i allowed to order here or not >.> first post is confusing...
> 
> also how do i credit?





Kelsey♥ said:


> ^ You can request but you *have* to credit once she has made the Ava/Sig.
> You credit by putting something like;
> _"Ava By Sake"_ or something in you're sig



what kelseycakes said  you are allowed to request, but you have to credit me. _i_ take requests from users with less than 50 posts, but i'm not sure about krix; that's why i haven't removed the 50 post rule :]


----------



## Mihawk924 (Jan 31, 2010)

so i will wait for 50 i am not that far.


----------



## Mihawk924 (Jan 31, 2010)

can you make me a sig with this render i would like the word vixen somewhere on it make it sexy i have no preference of colors as long as it comes out that way  sig size 600X200 please 

and this is a set shop right so i can request an avi here too?
if yes i would like an avi with this render 
same thing please with vixen written in somewhere that doesn't block her out too much  make her look sexy other then that no preference can i see it with and w/o a dotted border. avi size 200X250 please (i know its a little large i can always size it down myself) credit and rep will be given of course  if possible clean the render a little


thank you soooo much XD


----------



## Sake (Feb 1, 2010)

oh wow you almost killed me with your avatar render  could you give me the original image so i can render it myself? also the sizes you're asking for are way over the size limits, so i don't know why you're asking for them in the first place


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello awesomeshop. For Krix if she's in the house, but I think this won't be a prob for anyone else

I'd like some avies... Will rep twice, and different possibilities would be nice.

[no speech bubbles]  the top panel on the right


----------



## Mihawk924 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sake said:


> oh wow you almost killed me with your avatar render  could you give me the original image so i can render it myself? also the sizes you're asking for are way over the size limits, so i don't know why you're asking for them in the first place



well for sigs and avi's i like to have them relitively the same size in my folder only a couple differ helps me keep things organized worst comes to worst i can always resize it myself >.>, why are those sizes a problem the avi i have now and the Black beard one i had before were both previously 200X250. it would be much appreciated if you could make them in those sizes =]


----------



## Sake (Feb 1, 2010)

izzyisozaki said:


> Hello awesomeshop. For Krix if she's in the house, but I think this won't be a prob for anyone else
> 
> I'd like some avies... Will rep twice, and different possibilities would be nice.
> 
> [no speech bubbles]  the top panel on the right



unfortunately kristy's busy right now, so i'll do it if you don't mind :]



Mihawk924 said:


> well for sigs and avi's i like to have them relitively the same size in my folder only a couple differ helps me keep things organized worst comes to worst i can always resize it myself >.>, why are those sizes a problem the avi i have now and the Black beard one i had before were both previously 200X250. it would be much appreciated if you could make them in those sizes =]



i'll make them in the sizes you want and the normal sizes. when you let images automatically resize like that they lose quality, that's why :] since that is what you want though~ just letting you know that the sig limit for junior members is 550 (width) x 400 (height), so you won't be able to use your large sig without getting a sigban or having a mod tagging it (at least not in these forums) :>

*~no more requests till i get these done otl~*


----------



## Mihawk924 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sake said:


> unfortunately kristy's busy right now, so i'll do it if you don't mind :]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alright thanks you so much here is a little extra rep as thanks


----------



## Sake (Feb 1, 2010)

*KEK*





--

*AIRA*


----------



## Kek (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks great Sake! thanks :3


----------



## Sake (Feb 2, 2010)

you're welcome kek~ *wonders what izzy posted* 

*KELSEY*
if you don't like them tell me


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Tiff :33 But I was wondering if you could maybe of died down on all the small effects because you cant really see the picture as much 
I will give you another rep for this, sorry .


----------



## Sake (Feb 2, 2010)

on the first, second, or both? :3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2010)

Both    .


----------



## Sake (Feb 2, 2010)

well i'll have to redo the first one, so it'll take a bit [exams !] won't be too long though :]

arrrrso sig off


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay and Sorry


----------



## Sake (Feb 3, 2010)

if i tone the effects down any more from the first one, it'll look too plain :I completely re-did the second one.


----------



## Sake (Feb 3, 2010)

*CALA*





--

*ALDO RAINE*
i fail at animation, sorryyyyy


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Tiffuu <3 I will re-rep you as soon as!


----------



## Sake (Feb 3, 2010)

you don't have to kelseycaeks <33


----------



## Sake (Feb 3, 2010)

*HAZELNUT*


----------



## Odoriko (Feb 3, 2010)

I <3 them, thankyou so much


----------



## Sake (Feb 3, 2010)

^you're welcome C:

_~housekeeping~_

azn_fan_gurl // Sake
Mihawk924 // Sake
izzyisozaki // Sake

*if i have missed anyone please tell me :]*​


----------



## Cala (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for the set, it's beautiful.


----------



## Sake (Feb 5, 2010)

^ glad you like, happy using~

*AZN_FAN_GURL*


----------



## Sake (Feb 5, 2010)

**READ THIS**

For some reason, _all _of my files got deleted. My laptop right now has... well, nothing. I lost all of my textures, stocks, brushes, _everything_. I seriously don't know what the fuck just happened (and anyone who happens to know / has had this problem in the past, please tell me if you have any idea what happened and/or how to fix it) and until I figure it out I obviously can't make sets. This has happened again a few days ago, but my files "came back" after 2 hours so I never paid any attention to it. If my files don't "come back" again, I will have to ask Mihawk924 and Izzy to take their requests to another shop (since right now I'm useless and Krix is busy as hell). I'm _really_ sorry for the inconvenience, I hope it all gets fixed soon so I can continue making your sets. ​


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness!  I hope that gets fixed for you. Don't worry about mine.


----------



## Mihawk924 (Feb 5, 2010)

ok >.> i will wait a bit then if its not fixed i will request it elsewhere thank you =]

i hope that gets fixed for you as well ... that would suck if that happened to my cs4 =[


----------



## Sake (Feb 5, 2010)

so sorry guys ;A; I just made azn_fan_gurl's set, shut it down, and when I turned it on again everything was gone. I really think it's time for me to get a new laptop


----------



## Mihawk924 (Feb 5, 2010)

i got my macbook from here XD

it works!! (not marketing whatsoever please don't ban me) but it isn't free you have to complete a couple ads cost me like 80$ in total but it was worth it but read fine print on ads some try to trap you into getting your info and charging you monthly.

either way i hope everything works out for you


----------



## Sake (Feb 6, 2010)

alright so my files did get deleted, but i'll still do the requests just give me some time (almost done with mihawk's)


----------



## izzyisozaki (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay  .


----------



## Sake (Feb 6, 2010)

i trieddddd


----------



## Mihawk924 (Feb 6, 2010)

i like them but is it impossible to make it in those sizes and i would size down myself? 
>.< this will ruin my folders format


----------



## Sake (Feb 7, 2010)

1) the avatar looked stupid in that size, so no
2) the size you're asking for the sig is impossible either way

this is the best i can do atm, take it or leave it


----------



## Sake (Feb 7, 2010)

*IZZY*
sorry for the fail


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 7, 2010)

Shop closed by request


----------

